# Wash, Clay & Wax



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Had some nice weather so decided to treat the car to a clay bar treatment and two layers of Dodo Juice Orange Crush wax. Shiny! Completely unaltered images from the iPhone 4S (apart from blanking the reg plate).


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Very niiice... I keep thinking of treating mine to Orange Crush or Supernatural but I already have AutoGlym HD wax and Collinite 476. It'll be too easy to have a big wax collection. Still I may give into temptation. Then there's the Werkstat Carnauba Kit for solid mid-tones&#8230; oh I don't know lol


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW wish i could get mine like that!!!!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TTchan said:


> WOW wish i could get mine like that!!!!


You can, just need to much a bit beyond a bucket, sponge and polish to get decent results... and some time


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > WOW wish i could get mine like that!!!!
> ...


I will have to read the thread on clay and give it ago


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> Very niiice... I keep thinking of treating mine to Orange Crush or Supernatural but I already have AutoGlym HD wax and Collinite 476. It'll be too easy to have a big wax collection. Still I may give into temptation. Then there's the Werkstat Carnauba Kit for solid mid-tones&#8230; oh I don't know lol


Cheers! I'm quite a novice at this too and don't really believe they'll be much difference between waxes. People online said Orange Crush was good for red cars so I got that.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, there isn't a whole lot between the various waxes, I heard about Orange Crush after I'd got the AG HD Wax... I'm really curious and will treat myself to panel pots of Crush and Supernatural to see how they look on Solar Orange. From what I've been reading I suspect Supernatural will become my main wax.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

RockKramer said:


> Yes, there isn't a whole lot between the various waxes...


If you say that in the context of not a lot between the various *DoDo* waxes you're right.

Between various manufacturers, I can assure there is a world of difference...that's based on a good few years of using of most of the major "boutique" brands both professionally and personally and that includes DoDo Juice!
Of course that's a personal opinion - but almost universally supported by those I've visited and "preached" to on here and elsewhere :wink:

I've been a long time lover of waxes and without a doubt Swissvax (and its Zymol competitor at the same price point) are at the top of the tree.

Having said that take a look at my "has Swissvax had its ass kicked" thread; and well, I'd never thought I'd be writing that piece!

Dave


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Jac, yes I did read your Swissvax piece, Zaino etc..
It was a very interesting piece... The thing is on the net there is so much information, different takes on recommendations etc. it's difficult to know which way to go. I make a decision to try this product or that... say Orange Crush. I read your piece and I think hmmm, maybe I should try the Zaino products...
Ok you're pro detailer, I've got no problem spending 3-4hrs on my car. I like to look after it and keep it look tip top. I'm not going to be using a DA or rotary, I just wouldn't have the nerve to go near my car with one... Would you recommend Zaino on my Solar Orange beauty?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a novice at this so maybe I'm totally wrong but there's a much bigger difference between not waxing the car and waxing the car compared to the difference between waxes. ie people not currently waxing their cars shouldn't be that bothered about picking one wax over the other since they'll all make the car shine.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

RockKramer said:


> Hi Jac, yes I did read your Swissvax piece, Zaino etc..
> It was a very interesting piece... The thing is on the net there is so much information, different takes on recommendations etc. it's difficult to know which way to go. I make a decision to try this product or that... say Orange Crush. I read your piece and I think hmmm, maybe I should try the Zaino products...
> Ok you're pro detailer, I've got no problem spending 3-4hrs on my car. I like to look after it and keep it look tip top. I'm not going to be using a DA or rotary, I just wouldn't have the nerve to go near my car with one... Would you recommend Zaino on my Solar Orange beauty?


You're right in that the net is swamped with info' and there is a lot bullsh*t given to the" latest, greatest - you'll never use anything else" products. A lot of the claims are made by vested interests on some of the better known detailing forums...over the years I've watched (but never joined in) these somewhat biased discussions. I've seen all the major brands being crowned king of the pile, only to see it toppled a few months later - but a year later the very same product is being vaunted as the must have product!
Confusing to those who want to spend their hard earned cash on something that'll live up to it's claims.

Zaino or not? Absolutely your choice - pick the bones out of my review and make your choice! I'm still waiting to hear from Zaino what they can offer,but something will be set up as soon as I know 

I've not tried any of the DoDo colour specific waxes but I've tried a few others inc Supernatural...nowt wrong with it but when weighed in against a few deciding factors (ease of use, longevity, finish, cost/application) It wasn't for me.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

MarcF-TT said:


> I'm a novice at this so maybe I'm totally wrong but there's a much bigger difference between not waxing the car and waxing the car compared to the difference between waxes. ie people not currently waxing their cars shouldn't be that bothered about picking one wax over the other since they'll all make the car shine.


First of all, you've put the effort in and achieved a lovely result judging by your pictures...novice? Bin that hat and promote yourself 

Of course, there's a huge difference in finish between those who wax (or seal) their cars paintwork and those who don't. My input is only directed at those who are interested in protecting and enhancing their paint...the others; well, a lost cause and probably beyond redemption 

Certainly no critisism (sp) from me on your choice of product or the results you've achieved...almost any car wax/sealant applied to well prepared (and it's the prep' that's key to success) will look good...the questions are, could it look better, is it easy to maintain, how long will it last etc :wink:

Dave


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheers for the advice Dave, I'll make some decisions in the next month or so about what products I want to try.
I must admit the suggestion to wash the car with Fairy liquid did surprise me, obviously to strip old product from the paint but goes against most of what is written. As you say, it's the instruction.

Steve


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

RockKramer said:


> ...I must admit the suggestion to wash the car with Fairy liquid did surprise me, obviously to strip old product from the paint but goes against most of what is written. As you say, it's the instruction.
> 
> Steve


Good old internet and scare advice re Fairy Liquid Steve! 
Being cynical, I'd suggest that came from the early days of "detailing" Vested interests wanted to promote various shampoo's and they scared you off using Fairy because it contained salt and if you did wash your car with it, you'd wake up one morning and find a pile of iron oxide dust on the drive instead of your car.

Truth be told, you'd probably get more salt on your car from a drive past the beach on a breezy summer day...let alone what's on the roads in winter!

None of this means you should use Fairy or similar as part of a routine cleaning regime...as part of a full strip off and start again process, nothing wrong with it all 

Dave


----------



## Ttboy1975 (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice shine on that


----------

